# segmentation



## RustySplinters (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to make some 360HB and a segmentation like the one of Barry Gross' books, but I can't decide what kind of woods I'd like to use for these.  

Do burls look good on things like a 360HB? or should I just stick with some less grainy woods and let it be colorful? These are the questions I ponder...

Hoping to hear from your expertise,
Michael​


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I really like the look of Amboyna herringboned into HRB. To me that combination screams elegent.

And, when you "cross the grains" on these materials, IMHO, it adds a lot of character.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 26, 2011)

Emerson received a PITH pen(during one of these PITH thingies), that was done in Pine....even the 'simple' grain of the wood was amplified to extremes using the herringbone design.  And with the price of even the cheapest burl, would it be worth cutting it down to all those tiny pieces....probably would loose the burl figuring anyway.



I'd go with something simple....







Scott (but that's just me) B


----------



## RustySplinters (Dec 26, 2011)

Hm alright! Thanks!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Some really good points being made here, but I think Andy had a good point about the Amboyna and HRB.  You may miss out on the grin doing the spiral segment that Barry shows in his book; however, the 360 HB would look great with these two woods due in part to grain and color.  If you're already a pro at it then shoot for the moon with the burls...if not then stay grounded and learn on the cheaper ones before you fly.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 31, 2011)

There are some designs that just do not look good together. I created a segmented holly, bloodwood and BOW a few years ago for a Churchill and it looked plum ugly when assembled. The segmented wood blanks looked great finished, but terrible when assembled as both sections competed with each other especially against the Churchill center band and design. I still have the blanks around somewhere but could not use them on the churchill.


----------

